# Bite Suit Fabric?



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone know the specs on bite suit fabric? Or fabric for snake bite protection? Military grade fabric? Any cut-resistant fabric?

I am shopping for a material I can purchase by the yard that will complete a backyard installation I'm planning (functional art, but needs to withstand small predators)... I need a fabric that will withstand snakes and raccoons and is water resistant, not necessarily waterproof.

Am considering Ballistic Nylon and Condura, so if you know anything about those, PLEASE share!!!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Blue Parachute Material By the Running Yard - Material & Fabric - Genuine Surplus


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

David Winners said:


> Blue Parachute Material By the Running Yard - Material & Fabric - Genuine Surplus


That's good! Thank you, David

But I'm looking for something stronger...and In a natural color. Something to put a military-grade tent style roof on this enclosure:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A coated 1000 denier cordura should be pretty tough stuff available in all kinds of colors and camo. All my pack stuff is made of that and it is very rugged.

You could research cordura vs ballistic but I think the cordura would give you a more natural look and be more abrasion resistant.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I would suggest canvas then. No need to reinvent the wheel. Cut to shape, put some eyes in it and hang it however you want. Short term you could use paracord, long term cable.

Bite suits are made from cotton, cotton nylon blend, flax and Olefin. Olefin is marketed as Herculon, and used for upholstery.

I'm no suit expert. Google rocks 

David Winners


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> A coated 1000 denier cordura should be pretty tough stuff available in all kinds of colors and camo. All my pack stuff is made of that and it is very rugged.
> 
> You could research cordura vs ballistic but I think the cordura would give you a more natural look and be more abrasion resistant.


 http://www.ahh.biz/cordura/ 

$15.30 / yd



David Winners


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

David Winners said:


> I would suggest canvas then. No need to reinvent the wheel. Cut to shape, put some eyes in it and hang it however you want. Short term you could use paracord, long term cable.
> 
> Bite suits are made from cotton, cotton nylon blend, flax and Olefin. Olefin is marketed as Herculon, and used for upholstery.
> 
> ...



Good point. Google does rock. 

I was just hoping I could get beyond google with this question... After all, people could google "my GSD puppy is biting me!" And get an answer. Thought maybe the forum could help. 

Silly me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

He gave you the best answer right there and you dismissed it. He didnt google fu that response, hes in the military and canvas is what they have used forever. Or go ahead with the 15 dollar a yard stuff so that snakes cant bite through it?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Did you think there were makers of bite suits here or something? I had to Google what mine is made of. Never really cared. It works.

And I have put up a shelter or 2.

I guess silly me for trying to help.

Good luck

David Winners


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Firehose material if you can find it. The stuff wears like iron.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If it is for the dog....I still can't figure out how the tarp that I put under the 2nd story deck (the tarp was 7 feet off the ground) wound up ripped down and in tatters. Never underestimate the creativity and destructive potential of a dog. Not sure I understand the snake thing though.....

I think it is an unusual request which is why you don't see a lot of experience. When I had a dog pen I used this heavy black stuff with reflective coating. Guess what...it was SUPER strong. So strong that when a really good wind came up it twisted the frame of my dog pen but the tarp was all good.

Sheet metal roofing, A wood and shingles roof (like a gazebo) with room for the tree to grow.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Bite suits like what I've seen used for protection are often French linen. Not sure how that holds up outdoors though.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

bitesuit material is jute-like, made of cotton i am pretty sure, feels the same as brazilian jijitusu gi's. It would not hold up to the constant exposure to the elements. 

Consider marine grade fabrics used for bimini tops and boat covers. Excellent weather & UV resistants, excellent abrasion resistance

There is one company.
TOP GUN MARINE Bimini Top and Cover FABRIC 62-Inch-wide - CSC (610) 767-7555 USA/Canada


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm sorry, David. You were trying to help. I didn't mean to get snippy. That was rude of me 

I was tired and should have just gone to bed because I was actually frustrated already trying time an answer on Google  doh. 

Actually was kinda hoping someone here did have experience! 

I apologize for taking it out on you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> A coated 1000 denier cordura should be pretty tough stuff available in all kinds of colors and camo. All my pack stuff is made of that and it is very rugged.
> 
> You could research cordura vs ballistic but I think the cordura would give you a more natural look and be more abrasion resistant.



I'm going to look into the cordura more. Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> Firehose material if you can find it. The stuff wears like iron.



Hey! That's an idea!! Going to check it out! Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Waxed canvas is likely going to be the easiest and most readily available. Huge working knowledge base of the material too, it's been around for a long long time. There are some aramid type materials that would likely work better, but sourcing such materials can be a headache. Also working with the stuff can be tricky, some are so other-worldly tough simply cutting them to size is an ordeal.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> If it is for the dog....I still can't figure out how the tarp that I put under the 2nd story deck (the tarp was 7 feet off the ground) wound up ripped down and in tatters. Never underestimate the creativity and destructive potential of a dog. Not sure I understand the snake thing though.....
> 
> I think it is an unusual request which is why you don't see a lot of experience. When I had a dog pen I used this heavy black stuff with reflective coating. Guess what...it was SUPER strong. So strong that when a really good wind came up it twisted the frame of my dog pen but the tarp was all good.
> 
> Sheet metal roofing, A wood and shingles roof (like a gazebo) with room for the tree to grow.



It's actually going to be for my hens, but I thought what better than a fabric a dog can't bite through . Well, I know there's probably no fabric that's magical like that, lol, so I just might have to go a different route. Hmm....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

JackandMattie said:


> ....a fabric a dog can't bite through....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There is such an animal out there, the fabrics are very resistant to puncture. Don't know how well the tech holds up to slash/tear forces however. The newest stuff is still sort of prototype-ish and likely not available to civvies as of yet.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think I would really be inclined to do something gazebo like with wood. It could look very nice and you could top it with cedar shakes... You could make a skirt for the tree out of hardware cloth to allow for growth and to keep snakes out.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> I think I would really be inclined to do something gazebo like with wood. It could look very nice and you could top it with cedar shakes... You could make a skirt for the tree out of hardware cloth to allow for growth and to keep snakes out.



I hear you, Jocoyn! Thing is, I can't figure out how to put a rim around the tree trunk, other than a drawstring cinch... And the other thing is, which i haven't explained, is that this needs to be a moveable structure. I am renting. That's why I hit on the hinged panels... Did that years ago to create a rabbit habitat for my housemate. Something sturdy, that she could easily fold down and transfer when the lease ended. Wood frames, hinged, and lined with wire fabric proved the perfect solution. I moved before she did, but when it was time for her to go, she was able to pack up the structure and re-assemble it at the new house, and her 5-yr old daughter never was distraught about losing her bunnies 

Only difference here is I need a taller structure (no biggie), and living in the deep east Texas forest more protection against predators, esp snakes. 

That's why I want the impregnable fabric roofing. I'm thinking if I can secure it with a drawstring around the top, with enough of a grade, then predators can't get in, and I can move it among the 8-13 mature Pine and Hawthorne trees within my fence line for as long as I live here, and when I move, I can easily break it down and pack it up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ah, makes sense...


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Ive got cordura motorcycle gear and I dont think itd hold up to constant uv like full sun all day. Also isnt 15 dollars a yard enough to scare you off. Id use something cheaper and maybe reinforce the bottom 3 feet with fencing or chicken wire. My girl really doesnt try getting out so thatd be good enough for her.

Also- keep in mind the purpose of bite suit fabric, its something that dogs like biting. It feels like an animal and sets off prey drives. My girl had bitten some tubes and stuff at shutzhund and when I presented my cordura jacket to her at home she bit into it right away, I stopped that since its for me and not her.


----------

